# 13mm Lily Pipe for Mini-S dilemma Help!



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

I have a 2211on my Mini M. It's more than enough flow.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

ThatGuyWithTheFish said:


> I have a 2211on my Mini M. It's more than enough flow.



Ditto. 2213 is too much flow for a
Mini-s, IMO. If your set
on that filter maybe consider the lily pipe spin instead. It comes in 13mm. Viv has a version as well.


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

Agree with the above folks. Even on a Mini M, a 2211 is more than enough filtration. It will actually blow substrate around unless dialed back in the early stages.


----------



## quark (Jan 10, 2014)

the Spin type is an option.

with regards to the filter size, I figure more is better. Also, I have to take into account that I have a rexrgiggs reactor. The reactor with 90 degree outlet and an increase of another 2 feet of water height, it slows the flow down. If I wasn't running the rexgriggs reactor, I would definitely just go with a 2211. Maybe I am crazy here going with a 2213.....:icon_mrgr


----------



## BeastMaster (Dec 17, 2012)

Have to agree, 2213 is too much filter for your set up. Luckly, you have double taps to throttle your flow. Good luck. :bounce:


----------



## quark (Jan 10, 2014)

BeastMaster said:


> Have to agree, 2213 is too much filter for your set up. Luckly, you have double taps to throttle your flow. Good luck. :bounce:


YES! Double taps FTW!!!
Which is why I'm trying to stick to this filter. So back to 13mm lily pipes for nano tanks......

I found a CalAqua Efflux F1, but can't find anywhere to purchase them. GLA is out of stock.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

quark said:


> YES! Double taps FTW!!!
> 
> Which is why I'm trying to stick to this filter. So back to 13mm lily pipes for nano tanks......
> 
> ...



I have them, good choice. Very solid pieces. Strong glass. Fair warning, the funnel directs the flow downward towards the substrate. Hopefully, your roots are are established since it looks like you dry started. You can always raise then up a bit as well. I got mine from a fellow hobbyist on here... I knew GLA were out if stock. Bummer.


----------



## pwolfe (Mar 2, 2011)

I would look into gush's oBubble pipe. I used a 2213 on a 45f with a betta. I ran the filter at full blast and the betta could still hang out everywhere but DIRECTLY in front of the outflow without waving his fins.


----------



## quark (Jan 10, 2014)

frrok said:


> I have them, good choice. Very solid pieces. Strong glass. Fair warning, the funnel directs the flow downward towards the substrate. Hopefully, your roots are are established since it looks like you dry started. You can always raise then up a bit as well. I got mine from a fellow hobbyist on here... I knew GLA were out if stock. Bummer.


Damn, i was afraid of that downwards flow. I've never had HC carpet, but what I'd be worried about is when it is pearling, and the entire mat lifts. Ideally, flow going straight out would work, if only one of those mini jets had a flared end, that would be ideal and minimalist. Looked at the Gush ones, still looks quite large in size because of the bubble one....sigh..... Search continues, gonna seek out what my local glass blower can do, he does a bunch of tobacco water pipes and stuff....:tongue:

Keep em coming! thanks.


----------



## dbot (May 29, 2012)

questions for you guys: why lily spin with 2213? is that because it slows down flow that much? I'm using a spin on a 60F and I dont think it's enough flow. What are your thoughts?


----------



## quark (Jan 10, 2014)

I hear the spin ones creates more of a chaos type flow, and yes, it has been recommended for my mini-s twice now with an Eheim 2213. I am a bit hesitant about it though, if they don't create much flow, I would think that the pickup tube would have to be on the other end of the tank in order to get any decent circulation in the tank. Excellent water circulation is something I wanted to achieve, as well as large water capacity. Hence why I went with Eheim 2213, vs the normal Eheim 2211 that people run on the Mini-s.


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

The spin has the benefit of not blowing stems around if it's a heavily stemmed Mini tank. Using something like an Eheim 2211, the straight flow pipe might do some pretty good stem blasting if it's positioned just right. Let's not talk about a 2213. The 2213 would probably do decently with something like the violet glass or the spin, though.


----------



## Aquascape Depot (Feb 27, 2014)

dbot said:


> questions for you guys: why lily spin with 2213? is that because it slows down flow that much? I'm using a spin on a 60F and I dont think it's enough flow. What are your thoughts?


It creates a calmer flow environment - there is still sufficient amount of circulation especially with a 2213. it still will push around 70-100GPH. Having said that, it does create somewhat of a awkward flow. So the problem with "dead spots" and trying to position your pipe to eliminate them with a spin pipe is somewhat difficult. 

Here is a demo of VIV Mini Spin pipe from Sevenports in action. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1AYqQEkA3MQ


----------



## quark (Jan 10, 2014)

Just an update, I couldn't find any still, my local glass blower didn't call me back, so I ended up making some myself. Still went with a 2213 for my mini-s. Admittedly, with the stock hoses and the jet style outlet, it was quite strong with inhabitants. Once I put on the Lily pipe, it was perfect as it does diffuse the flow a bit. I couldn't be happier with going with a 2213 on a Mini-s. Keep in mind folks, I have the filter below my tank, and going through a co2 reactor, which does add a bit of head. They came out pretty good, considering they were my first set.


----------



## Dantrasy (Sep 9, 2013)

I like threads with surprise endings. where to buy turned into diy. 

Great job. They suit the tank to a tee. 

nice hc btw.


----------



## quark (Jan 10, 2014)

hehe, yep. I remember I started this thread and thought about those who may be in my situation, that all hope is not lost, just need to make it yourself. :red_mouth

I do need to remake my outlet though, its a bit too tall. It sits about an inch or two above the tank just to get some surface movement.

Thanks for the compliments.


----------



## 6Speed (Dec 3, 2012)

quark said:


> hehe, yep. I remember I started this thread and thought about those who may be in my situation, that all hope is not lost, just need to make it yourself. :red_mouth
> 
> I do need to remake my outlet though, its a bit too tall. It sits about an inch or two above the tank just to get some surface movement.
> 
> Thanks for the compliments.


Forgive me for dragging up an old post, but how did you make the pipes?


----------

